# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye Halepten Reyhanlıya gelerek yerleşen Semi Necib Abdullah Abu Hikmet ile söyl

## ceyda

201328_seminecibabdullah.JPG
Konfeksiyoncu Semi Necib Abdullah iç savaş başlayınca işyeri, evi yıkılmış. Türkiye’ye gelerek Suriye’ye gıda ve hazır giyim ürünleri göndermeye başlamış.

Semi Necib Abdullah Abu Hikmet: Suriye Halep ili Ayn El Tel Mahallesi’ndenim. 58 yaşındayım. 4 çocuk babasıyım. Konfeksiyoncuyum. 2 çocuğum ve 16 çalışanımla birlikte Ürdün, Suudi Arabistan, Katar ve Kuveyt’e kadara kadar hem iç hem de dış giyim ürünlerimizi ulaştırıyoruz. İç savaş başlayınca ticaret yolları kapandı, talepler azaldı. Önce dış piyasaya ihraç imkanı kalmadı, sonrasında ise iç pazarda. İşçileri işten çıkarmaya başladım. Üretim için alınan kumaşlar, aksesuarlar elimde kaldı. Milyonlarca Suriye Lirası değerindeki sermayem hiçbir işe yaramaz oldu.

ORSAM: Suriye’de iç savaş öncesi hayatınızı, iç savaşta yaşadıklarınızı ve sizi Türkiye’ye getiren nedenleri anlatır mısınız?

Semi Necib Abdullah Abu Hikmet: Dükkanımın olduğu iş merkezi bombalandı. Mahallem işgal edildi. Her taraf yakılıp yıkılınca herkes gitmeye başladı. Bende can derdine düştüm ve Halep’i terk ederek Türkiye’ye geldim. Biraz birikmişim vardı. Ayrıca Ortadoğu’da tanıdığım iş adamlarından maddi yardım talep ettim. Reyhanlı’da bir işyeri açarak gıda ve hazır giyim üzerine Suriye’ye mal göndermeye başladım. Hatay Reyhanlı’da olup Suriye’ye mal götürenler hisseli ticaret yapıyorlar. Kırsal kesimlere, köylere veya az zarar görmüş beldelere giderek malları orada ambarlıyorlar. Bölgenin ihtiyacına göre de satış yapıyorlar. En büyük sıkıntı Suriye Lirasının değer kaybetmesi ve halkın nakit sıkıntısının gitgide artması. Daha önce 300-500 lira arasında satılan bir gömlek şu an 1000 liraya satılmakta. Geçmişte 750-1000 liraya satılan bir pardösü bugün 3000 liraya satılıyor. En çok talep odun sobasına. Zira şu an Suriye’de akaryakıt karaborsaya düşmüş durumda. Halk artık odun-tahta parçalarını, çuval ve benzeri şeyleri yakarak ısınmaya çalışıyor.

Ben sığınmacı olarak geldiğim Türkiye’de iş kurdum, ekmek paramı kazanmaya başladım. Hatta benim gibi hayatlarını kurtarmak için gelen Suriyelilere iş imkanı sağladım.

Kaynak: orsam

----------

